# eggs... now what?



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i never expected this, yesterday i noticed that one of my p's was moving gravel around with his mouth. didnt think anything of it at the time. This morning when i woke up, my sister noticed there was some "orange fungus" on one side of the tank. i was like wtf and intrigued i walked over and found eggs.

sorry for the shoddy pics. (cell phone)








here are the proud parents ( i think) they were guarding it and chasing all the others away. however they are not the jet black color. so idk once again sorry for the pic quality cell phone








i was wondering what i should do next? how do i know if the eggs are fertilized and how do i know when to syphon the eggs out into another tank? i already have a 10 gallon convict tank set up and running, i guess i can just feed the cons to the p's and buy new ones later.

thnx for the quick replies


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They've already been fertilized if they're orange.

I believe they can be siphoned out at this point. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=170321


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Wait at least 24 hrs. Check out some posts from earlier dates. Stryfe is very knowledgeable also.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats man, you're a father :laugh: . From what little knowledge i retained from here is yes they have been fertilized and you can siphon them out now. They should start hatching real soon.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

sh*t guys. God dam I waited too long to siphon them out (big project due for school) and now I dont see any more eggs. Crap.!
how often do ps lay eggs? Did I just miss an opportunity of a lifetime?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If they did it once, there's a good chance they'll do it again...just read NIKE's thread in the Archives and see what he went through...and the end result.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

They may have hatched and the spawn is hiding in the gravel. Will be hard to see but is possible. Is the male fanning an area in a circular pattern


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

^ i think this is the case. should i siphon them out?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

dangmatic said:


> ^ i think this is the case. should i siphon them out?


Yes.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I am in suspense...so what happend? You still could have siphoned the rocks for the swimming fry when you got out of school. If you didn't, did they breed again?


----------

